# OEM FM/AM + XM in a single replacement antenna?



## palmer (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out if I can replace my stock antenna ('03 GLI) with something that will work for my aftermarket external XM radio unit AND still function as the FM/AM antenna in one unit (I'm going to work on the aux-add later, meanwhile going to use a tape adapter). 
A shark-fin type would be cool, as I have seen a mercedes antenna modded to do this, but I'm curious if anybody knows of a more plug-and-play approach. I have the small magnetic XM antenna that came with my controller unit, so worse case I will be trying to hide that somewhere, but would love the single antenna if it's possible. Thanks!


----------

